# Question for girl puppy owners



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, Pixel is my first girl, and Kodi has never had this problem. pixel seems to get all mucky underneath when she pees. It seems like I have her neather refions in the sink several times a day. Do all girls get themselves wet when they pee? How do you handle it as their hair gets longer? 

I've heard of boys peeing on their legs, and I dodged that bullet with Kodi. But I like clean, nice-smelling dogs!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My groomer keeps Molly shorter with a sanitary trim in that area. I do however see urine staining right where the urine comes out and sometimes on her tail. I use baby wipes or wet paper towel for quick freshening up when we come in from outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> My groomer keeps Molly shorter with a sanitary trim in that area. I do however see urine staining right where the urine comes out and sometimes on her tail. I use baby wipes or wet paper towel for quick freshening up when we come in from outside.


Great. At least she won't stain, because she's black. But I can only do minimal trimming since I'm planning on showing her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep! Truffles back paws get wet. I always have to dry them off. Sometimes I use Pure Paws No Rinse Spray. Once a day I make sure the back legs and paws are brushed and combed well. The groomer trims that area a little shorter which helps.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

:tape:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Great. At least she won't stain, because she's black. But I can only do minimal trimming since I'm planning on showing her.


I really recommend Pure Paws H2O Hydrating Mist to prevent and remove matting in that area. Once it is dry it leaves the hair soft and easy to comb.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Simcoe wets both of her legs on occasion. When she tripods to pee(anyone remember that old thread?) she's fine, sometimes she forgets or loses her balance halfway through her pee. She also hasn't ever gotten wet when peeing on a hill - that might be something to look in to until Pixel figures the tripod out! (maybe put a small wedge under one side of the rascal to raise it a bit?)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ound:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Karen, I've never had a problem with my girls, and I only have girls.....

My only thought and I 'm sure you are watching her water intake........ could she be slightly dehydrated? Concentrated urine has a stronger smell. Girl puppies tend to not drink as much as boys.

Blossom is white and she does get bits of urine on the inside of her legs but it dries and she gets brushed every day to get the stickey off. But she doesn't smell.

She is also peeing in thick bladed St Augustine grass which acts as an automatic wiper. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, I've never had a problem with my girls, and I only have girls.....
> 
> My only thought and I 'm sure you are watching her water intake........ could she be slightly dehydrated? Concentrated urine has a stronger smell. Girl puppies tend to not drink as much as boys.
> 
> ...


She seems to drink plenty, and she has water available in every "confinement zone"

She doesn't smell bad at this point, but I was just so surprised to find that she gets herself wet so often. Not something I even thought about ahead of time. I'd heard about the boys peeing on their skirt, or their front legs and I dodged the bullet on that with Kodi. I've NEVER heard anyone talking about this with girls before.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lakesideliving said:


> Simcoe wets both of her legs on occasion. When she tripods to pee(anyone remember that old thread?) she's fine, sometimes she forgets or loses her balance halfway through her pee. She also hasn't ever gotten wet when peeing on a hill - that might be something to look in to until Pixel figures the tripod out! (maybe put a small wedge under one side of the rascal to raise it a bit?)


We'll see. I think it's luck of the draw whether you get a bitch who has any instinct to leg lift. Most of the ones I know don't. And I know from those with males that leg lift, that leads to other difficulties. Lots of peeing on skirts, etc.

As far as tipping the litter boxes, it seems to me that it would be total luck of the draw if she ended up tipped in the right direction, and half the time she pees outside, where I have no control over the slope.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, now that he is in full coat, gets pee on his front skirt when he does his first big morning pee, but it doesn't seem to happen any other time. I have been using Nature's Miracle Deodorizing Bath Wipes and there is no odor that I can detect and I have a super nose when it comes to smells. In his old age, he has reverted to spreading his legs but does occasional still lift at times, in spite of his old ACL injury.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The problem is with the wee pads. When Truffles goes on the pad it puddles and I have watched her step in it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The problem is with the wee pads. When Truffles goes on the pad it puddles and I have watched her step in it.


Fortunately that's NOT a problem with litter (wood pellets). The pee gets absorbed immediately and wicked away from the dog.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> We'll see. I think it's luck of the draw whether you get a bitch who has any instinct to leg lift. Most of the ones I know don't. And I know from those with males that leg lift, that leads to other difficulties. Lots of peeing on skirts, etc.
> 
> As far as tipping the litter boxes, it seems to me that it would be total luck of the draw if she ended up tipped in the right direction, and half the time she pees outside, where I have no control over the slope.


Maybe it's a matter of finding a bitch around who leg lifts and seeing if it'll catch on! I would say that it's more of a tripod/hover though, not reaching all the way up like males do, so when Simcoe does so she has never hit any of her coat, even when she was 12 inches long pre cut. I don't think hitting the skirt in a leg lift would be an issue unless it was REALLY windy out. Simcoe only started her leg lift at around 6/7 months, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

For once I can say Mae doesn't have any issues with peeing and getting it on herself. She's full of other gross behaviors so I'm happy to say she seems to have bypassed this one. She does however lift her leg to pee I'd say at least half the time but she's a MAJOR marker and thankfully it's only done outside. Timmy doesn't have any pee issues either, I'm not sure if that's because of their hair trimming or not. I know you're planning on showing Miss P but I'd be happy to get a picture of Mae's under carriage so you can see what my groomer does.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lakesideliving said:


> Maybe it's a matter of finding a bitch around who leg lifts and seeing if it'll catch on! I would say that it's more of a tripod/hover though, not reaching all the way up like males do, so when Simcoe does so she has never hit any of her coat, even when she was 12 inches long pre cut. I don't think hitting the skirt in a leg lift would be an issue unless it was REALLY windy out. Simcoe only started her leg lift at around 6/7 months, so fingers crossed for you!


From what I understand, it's largely luck of the draw what position dogs use when urinating, so I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> For once I can say Mae doesn't have any issues with peeing and getting it on herself. She's full of other gross behaviors so I'm happy to say she seems to have bypassed this one. She does however lift her leg to pee I'd say at least half the time but she's a MAJOR marker and thankfully it's only done outside. Timmy doesn't have any pee issues either, I'm not sure if that's because of their hair trimming or not. I know you're planning on showing Miss P but I'd be happy to get a picture of Mae's under carriage so you can see what my groomer does.


Yeah, I suspect I could solve the problem with trimming, but I'd really have to trim quite a way down the insides of her hind legs&#8230; which, of course, I can't do.  MAybe she' get better aim as she gets older!


----------

